# ipad downloads



## petersbar (Apr 9, 2004)

havent bought a stream yet but am trying to assess filesize on a retina upad per hour assuming HD content. Tivo didnt know but is quick to spec out their premiere's content in hours of HD recording. 

also with an 802.11n network, what type of transfer times have people experienced since transcoding of some type is required?

thanks!


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

HD is ~650MB for a half hour. Roughly half that for standard definition. 

For longer flights I put everything in SD and it looks fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There's not really a choice on whether it's HD or SD, all videos are downloaded as 720p. The choice given is for the bitrate of the video. There are two options 1GB per hour or 620MB per hours. The smaller file uses a lower bitrate which results in more artifacts during high motion scenes. If you're just downloading slow, talking head, type shows then the lower bitrate one should be OK but for faster paced stuff your probably going to want to use the 1GB option.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Oh, so if I record a show in HD (which I rarely do, but have thought about doing more), it still ends up on the iPad the same size? The increased size on the iPad was actually one more argument AGAINST recording in HD. (I watch about an hour a day on iPad while walking on my treadmill... and I usually download it, so I have faster skip forward/back feedback.)

Interesting... I thought it was effectively doing a X% of the original size.. (Since there does seem to be a slight variance, but a half hour show is ~330 MB).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, it appears to be a selection between two bitrates and all shows end up 720p. I've confirmed this by looking at the web based system info screen while something is transferring. It will tell you the resolution and bitrate of the encode.


----------

